# Android Overclock



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm running Apex 2.0 Rc3 on 4.5.602. I'm using android overclock. I don't typically overclock. I just undervolt and underclock. I'm using [email protected] When I'm just on the forums I'm in the 95-100°F. If I'm charging I'm at 100°F. If I'm idle its tends to be between 92-96. Is this normal? What settings should I use? I do use all the profile settings (screen on/off, battery,temp, etc.)


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Here's a screenshot of my profiles.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I'm not on the same phone as you. I'm on a galaxy s Mesmerize. I run overclocked at 1.2ghz and undervolted on each step all the time. The hottest I have ever seen my phone get was 118 F. It was still running just fine and honestly I wouldn't have noticed it were it not for the screen being warm. So if you're staying at 100F then I would think you're doing fine. Again not the same phone so I can't say for sure. But I would think the temp thresholds would.be similar


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

"scarmon25 said:


> Well I'm not on the same phone as you. I'm on a galaxy s Mesmerize. I run overclocked at 1.2ghz and undervolted on each step all the time. The hottest I have ever seen my phone get was 118 F. It was still running just fine and honestly I wouldn't have noticed it were it not for the screen being warm. So if you're staying at 100F then I would think you're doing fine. Again not the same phone so I can't say for sure. But I would think the temp thresholds would.be similar


OK I just think that if I'm underclocked and not overclocked then I should have lower temps. Do you run 1.2 all the time?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Pretty much. I've ran it like that for as long as I can remember. And yeah if you're underclockee. Then you should see lower temps. But it probably only going to be a few degrees.


----------



## 0195311 (Jul 14, 2011)

I wouldn't blame it on the ROM, but it might be easiest to wipe and do a fresh install if you are still unsure. If your temps stay the same, you could always try a different ROM and see if anything changes.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

"0195311 said:


> I wouldn't blame it on the ROM, but it might be easiest to wipe and do a fresh install if you are still unsure. If your temps stay the same, you could always try a different ROM and see if anything changes.


I change roms frequently actually. Right now I'm on Apex Rc3. However a few days ago I was on cm7gb. So I don't think its because of the Rom. It did this when I was on froyo also


----------



## keef (Jun 7, 2011)

I slightly overclocked my DX almost opposite as you did, and the hottest I got up to was in the 130*F, in which I went from high 80s to 18ish%.

I think you're fine, "too hot" isn't until you hit 110*F and up for more than a half hour or hour or so.


----------

